# Sink stopper works!



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I had to go to another daycare center today. They closed it down because the toilets were backing up on the floor. The 2 downhill toilets worked fine, but the 2 uphill ones were stoped. The administrator said she believed it was the city because it started when the city backfilled thier trench. I went under the craw space and un did the no hubs on the tee and yeh, I got wet, plenty wet (Thats why I hate craw spaces, no place to run:laughing So after removing the tee I see this 4" log there. I started pulling all this crap out and voila! At the end was a stopper for the bathroom sink The administrator said she wondered where it went to!

Cleared the line, flushed the toilets with the lines loose to flush them out, reconected and working good:thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Sounds like a heck of a mess Bill. Glad you got it working.


----------

